# acsi card



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

been doing some site checking for the daughter tent sites in france and went on the acsi card must say this looks a good deal,


Would you like the CampingCard ACSI discount card to be sent to you automatically every year? Subscribe to CampingCard ACSI and benefit from a discount! Instead of € 13.95, you pay just € 9.95 per year (excl. postage).

Benefit now! Why wait? Go straight to our webshop and take out the CampingCard ACSI subscription.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Hi

I have seen this dotted about too - seems worth saving a few bob.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have taken up the offer.got the book and card quite quickly.some good sites.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A note of caution for fellow cynics however! :roll:

Many sites display a big sign saying, "_ACSI *Inspected*_", but that does not indicate that they are members of the scheme . . . just that someone from ACSI came and had a look at their site. :roll:

Having seen a lot of these signs when we first began motorhoming (_and knew nothing_! :roll: ) I thought it was a cracking good scheme, with participating sites so thick on the ground there would always be one nearby when required. (Other members may be under the same impression?)

Not so I'm afraid. Still a good system, but not quite as widespread as at first it might appear.

For £9.95 (plus postage) it won't break the bank, and I'm not running it down . . . just alerting members who may want to check it out a bit more fully before joining a scheme which may not suit their needs.

Dave


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we joined for the subscription along with my parents and got the book in english even though we're in france which is handy for parents.
Went last week to our first site saving 6e on the weekend so far, going again this weekend and I think i'll save 18e70 so will have well recouped my outlay in just 2 short weekends.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I hope this isn't going 'off thread' to much.

Zebedee - Does what you said about "ACSI Inspected" explain why when going through the ACSI website there are many more sites than in the book itself? 

Your post, I think, has answered the question I had about comparing the book and the web site.

bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bill said:


> I hope this isn't going 'off thread' to much.


Don't think so Bill. It's relevant to some who may be considering it - depending on their preferences and needs.



bill said:


> Zebedee - Does what you said about "ACSI Inspected" explain why when going through the ACSI website there are many more sites than in the book itself?


I don't know. We have opted for Camping Cheques instead, as these are better for us. Never having had an ACSI book I can't answer your question - but I would guess you must be correct.

Dave


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

The great benefit of the ACSI system (aside from saving money) is that you can get it on DVD which makes planning a bit easier.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sander4709 said:


> The great benefit of the ACSI system (aside from saving money) is that you can get it on DVD which makes planning a bit easier.


Hi Sander

There's an Autoroute pushpin set for them, if that's of interest.

Dave


----------



## stelynn (Sep 25, 2007)

On the ACSI website you can access information on the sites which accept the 'card'.

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/home/uc33-l2-n641/

The details for the site will show the overnight rate of €11, 13 or 15, for a pitch, 2people and electric. It will also the dates when the discount card can be used ~ NOT in high season.

We use these sites instead of aires when we want to stay for a few days, and when you compare their normal rates with the discounted rates, you can quite often recoup the cost of the card and book in 1 night.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We bought the ASCI card a couple of years ago. For us it was not very useful as we prefer to choose our sites by location rather than discount. I found the ASCI sites not in the places I wanted them to be!!!! We use the municipals usually so, in the main, don't pay more than the cheaper ASCI ones.

However if you want all the facilities and don't really mind the location then the higher priced sites using ASCI are well worth it.

Remember the card can't be used in high season (the dates of which vary).

Sue


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just for clarity, the ACSI DVD lists all the sites which ACSI claim to inspect on a yearly basis. For "inspect",I would read "visit". 
They are arranged in the familiar " family tree " format, and the listings are pretty comprehensive once you get familiar with the system.
The ACSI book ( and annual discount card ) lists those sites which participate in the off season discount scheme offering reduced rates at specified times. We have used many of these and thought them good value - but beware the odd extras such as local taxes.

At the February NEC show, the jolly Dutchmen from ACSI were offering the book for £10, but I declined saying that it was only 9 Euros on subscription. I subscribed and found that with the postage added I paid 13 Euros, which equals..............£10.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hmm- just looked at the ACSI site

"Instead of €13.95 you will pay only €9.95 per year (excluding postage and packing"

Is that for EVERY year? ....so you'd escape inflation?

But the website also says

"Take note! This subscription is valid for CampingCard ACSI 2012 and is available from the end of December 2011."....

so perhaps not! Seems confusing- to me anyway
:roll: :lol:


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*ACSI*



sander4709 said:


> The great benefit of the ACSI system (aside from saving money) is that you can get it on DVD which makes planning a bit easier.


The map from the DVD makes it a lot easier with sites shown eg France by region and supplies a standard reservation/ booking letter in the appropriate language into which it incorporates your details. I've found sites and booked with card- it will send GPS co-ordinates to your satnav. Point about inspected but not taking the card is valid however.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Only been using ACSI card since January this year but have more than recovered the cost of membership already. There are a few things to remember and the conditions of use need reading. eg 11/13/15 euro sites are not inclusive of EHU, generally about 4kw per day is included and excess is charged at the camp site rate. Where tokens are needed for showers they may be limited to one per day. 
Recently visited an "inspected " site, in Puerto Sta Maria, but did not make the connection until too late (on presentation of bill after a weeks stay). I assumed 15 euros per day but was charged 24.50 pd and on querying the bill was told "we are not part of the scheme but are approved and recommended by ACSI". As a good will gesture they offered us a 10% discount, for cash or 5% for credit card.
All in all however, I recommend the card to friends as the benefits, to us, outweigh the few disadvantages.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bryandh said:


> Recently visited an "inspected " site, in Puerto Sta Maria, but did not make the connection until too late (on presentation of bill after a weeks stay). I assumed 15 euros per day but was charged 24.50 pd and on querying the bill was told "we are not part of the scheme but are approved and recommended by ACSI".


Hi Bryan

That's exactly why I posted the warning earlier.

It smacks of "_small print_" to me, and seems obviously designed to entice and trap people - just as it did with you. :roll: Otherwise why display such a prominent and similar sign to the "participating" one?

It's a pity, and quite unnecessary since the scheme is obviously very worthwhile, but I have to say it put me off joining. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> > Recently visited an "inspected " site, in Puerto Sta Maria, but did not make the connection until too late (on presentation of bill after a weeks stay). I assumed 15 euros per day but was charged 24.50 pd and on querying the bill was told "we are not part of the scheme but are approved and recommended by ACSI".
> ...


Dave, don't be put off because of the "small print", for the potential savings are considerable and if we are aware of the pitfalls we can always avoid them. 
Before my card came into force, we stayed at a site in Calpe, in December 2010, on our way further north....cost 23.50 per night inc EHU. On our return in January 2011, card now active, we stayed at the same site .... cost 15 euro +electric (4kw included), this first stop paid for membership ....and more !
Take the plunge and join.
Bryan

PS: Total cost of additional electric for 4 day stay was €6, admittedly we don't use a lot relying on onboard gas for heating etc.,


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that Bryan

To be more accurate, the "small print" persuaded me to join the Camping Cheques scheme instead of ACSI when I was thinking of joining one or the other.

Camping Cheques (as you will know) is a very similar arrangement, but it suits us better to buy the cheques as we need them.

By booking through Camping Cheques you can get a very acceptable discount off the Portsmouth to Ouistreham (Caen) crossing. That was what really swung it, as we prefer the run to Portsmouth (avoids the M25 :evil: ) but the cost makes the eyes water a bit!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Some have completely misunderstood the ACSI scheme.

There are two schemes. One where ACSI inspect and include around 8000 sites in their book/DVD (there is no discount) and the second is the discount scheme costing around £14 per annum with camping card and book which includes 2109 sites which charge 11, 13 or 15 euros a night to include electricity with some sites offering further discounts such as 6 nights for the price of 5 etc.

Its very simple and there is no small print. Buying an ACSI card is a no brainer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gelathae said:


> Some have completely misunderstood the ACSI scheme.


Hi Gelathae

Thanks for the clarification, but others (me :wink: ) understand it completely, having researched it in some detail when thinking of joining.



gelathae said:


> Its very simple and there is no small print.


Simple enough I agree, but the "small print" I mentioned was metaphorical - hence the inverted commas.

I seems to me (_my opinion only_) that putting up those big "ACSI Inspected" notices (_which look pretty similar at a glance to the participating notices_) can only be an enticement for the unwary. Whether or not it is deliberate is open to conjecture, but it certainly fooled Bryan! (_A rotten old cynic? Who - me_!! 8O )



gelathae said:


> Buying an ACSI card is a no brainer.


Hmmmmmm. Only if you want one. :wink:

Having entertained an ACSI Inspector for coffee in Ireland, it seems this scheme suffers (_if that's a fair comment_?) from the same as other similar ones. The campsite owners have to pay to join.

With the ACSI system however, they can opt to be "Inspected" instead and still be allowed to display a large, eye-catching notice.

This obviously presents the possibility of confusion among those you mention in your post, who don't understand the system very well, so I thought it worth pointing out for their benefit.

As I said before, I'm not knocking the scheme as such, since it is obviously very worthwhile for those it suits. The very similar Camping Cheques scheme just happens to suit us better.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been following the thread and to me it is quite simple if the site it's not in the ACSI guide it's not in the discount system.  

You might find the German/French guides have more sites in than the English edition, there where last year. It appears they included some sites that were not in the discount system, I don't know why :?: 

For anybody considering buying the guide be warned all the English editions were sold out by June last year. After the demand at the Peterborough show it could happen again this year. 

The guide was selling on E bay for £30 at the back end of last year. 8O If I knew how E bay works I could make a few bob.   

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm - I've read all the posts in this thread and having used the ACSI card for the last 4 years, can't see any downside.

The dates of validity are shown in the guide (and often vary greatly from the previous year's guide).

On average, we stay on ACSI sites around 8 to 10 times a year and have never been refused the offer - we always ask on arrival if the card is accepted. 

Twice we've been asked (for a supplement)t if we need more than the agreed amps for electricity - usually 4 or 6 amps - but don't don't take up the offer if only staying for a night or two.

We only use the sites if they are in an area we want to visit and don't plan our trip around them - for the small annual fee, it's a bonus if we find a site in the area we're visiting.

Every one has different ideas on their holidays and what they want out of them. For us, the small annual membership is well worth the benefits but for others, especially families that are tied to school holidays, there is almost certinly no benefit.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Hi

Apparantly there are two ACSI books. One, supplied with the card, mentioned the ones ar 11,13 and 15 euro per night. The other book is a bit like the Camping and Caravanning Clubs big guide that comes out now and again.

We have used numerous ACSI sites in the last month from the excellent Les Erables at Millau (11 euro) to other sites in France at Italy at 15 euro. We are presently on a site in Tuscany at 15 euro per night, which given the local sosta is 12 euro, then this is tremendous value for money.

I would like a copy of the second book with many more sites listed, but all the info is on the website anyway.

www.acsi.eu lists all the sites that have been inspected - as far as I know.

www.campingcard.com listed the sites where you can stay for 11,13 or 15 euro.

Russell


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We've used ACSI a lot, along with Camping Cheques and C&CC Freedom vouchers (not available now) and found ACSI excellent value.
I always use the DVD a lot to plan routes and mileage. 
All you do is put in where you're going from, put in where you want to get to and then look at the route it gives you. If you don't like that route you can get an alternative. The only other thing you have to do is include one ACSI site in the route for it to work so I just choose anyone in the area I want to got to - doesn't mean to say I want to stay there.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph, I think that is a big advantage of the DVD. Easy route planning, easy to see which sites may be of interest (either en route or at your destination) and you can copy the entire DVD to your laptop so you don't even have to take the DVD with you.

All this and cheap sites at certain times of year make it a (low-cost) winner for us.

Last year we spent 45 nights at discount rates in 12 European countries. Why wouldn't you have it in your arsenal of motorhoming facilities?

Regards,
Simon


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Seeing Steph's post above made me think ( :roll: ).

Are members aware that an Autoroute pushpin set of ACSI sites is available (free) from Archie's Campings, at the bottom of >> this page <<

Very handy for route planning Steph, as you can just "drag and drop" the route if you want to alter it, and all the ACSI sites, and any others you download also appear on the map. This makes navigating to them a piece of cake - and if you have a GPS dongle it would be impossible to miss them! 

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> been doing some site checking for the daughter tent sites in france and went on the acsi card must say this looks a good deal,
> 
> Would you like the CampingCard ACSI discount card to be sent to you automatically every year? Subscribe to CampingCard ACSI and benefit from a discount! Instead of € 13.95, you pay just € 9.95 per year (excl. postage).
> 
> Benefit now! Why wait? Go straight to our webshop and take out the CampingCard ACSI subscription.


I did last year and didn't receive my book/card until late January this year, by which time I was already in Spain. Whats more they add postage so in the end you far far better buying from Varcarious books who are very reliable and post the books out in December.
In the end I had to Email, no response then ring ACSI in Holland to get the book posted out to Spain, never again.

Wobby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I use Vicarious books as much as I can. They re a small independent seller and offer extremely good customer service (in my experience).


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the card is just a tool once you have received the guidebook and the card there is not really any room for confusion unless you ignore the rather large notice stating that "the discount only applies to sites in this guide", like all the other schemes it only needs to work for you a couple of times to pay its way, 
we stopped at a beachside site in the vendee in early september, price the week before an eyewatering 37 euro we paid 14 euro as it was then [in 7 years price has only gone up 1 euro] we have bought the guide 4 times [and were very generously given one by the clangers on here] the least we have ever saved was 50 euro and on an italian trip we saved 237 euros in 3 weeks, 
one site at lake garda only offered a selection of scrappy pitches as the only discount pitches available but other than that i have had no problem's whatsoever with its acceptance , & along with my aires guides and france passion sticker are essential kit on any trip over the channel


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Seeing Steph's post above made me think ( :roll: ).
> 
> Are members aware that an Autoroute pushpin set of ACSI sites is available (free) from Archie's Campings, at the bottom of >> this page <<
> 
> ...


Slightly off thread, for which apologies. Dave, why would I consider Autoroute and a mid range (price wise) sat nav ? Belt and braces ? Dumb question ?...... probably :lol:

Zeb Note.
Not dumb at all Bryan, and there is a debate waiting to happen here, so I'll start a new thread with your query (_to save this one going off piste_).

New thread here:-- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1048314.html#1048314

Dave


----------

